

Google Chrome Store not removing fake extensions - cashmonkey85

Hey,<p>Anyone had any success getting fake extensions removed from the Chrome Store. I&#x27;ve written to Google before and had fake clones of my extensions removed but lately they haven&#x27;t responded for several months.<p>My extension
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;python-shell&#x2F;gdiimmpmdoofmahingpgabiikimjgcia<p>Fake Russian one with copied code and graphics.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;python-shell&#x2F;diebclfbkfamdacginejnaookipodhng
======
cheeaun
Huh, that's weird. Have you tried contacting the author?

